# Aleksandr Lazarevich Lokshin (1920 - 1987)



## TxllxT

A Russian composer, born in Western Siberia, whose music even liberal intellectuals like Gennady Rozhdestvensky refused to perform. Thanks to Elena Bonner (the wife of Andrei Sakharov) he was rehabilitated in 2009.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aleksandr_Lokshin


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Zhdanov




----------

